# Pinon Pointe Map?



## skimeup (Sep 5, 2018)

Looking at a potential purchase at Pinon Pointe of unit 817.  I know there are maps out there and more and less desirable units.  Does anyone have a link to a map or knowledge of where this would be.  It is a two bedroom but no info on view or access to amenities

Thanks!


----------



## echino (Sep 5, 2018)

There is no unit 817. Maybe it's deeded unit number. You need to get the "sales unit number". You can get it from the deed, look it up here:

http://assessor.coconino.az.gov/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## Sapper (Sep 5, 2018)

Kal has an outstanding site to help folks interested in Hyatt. 

Here's the property map:
http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/PinonLayout.html


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 6, 2018)

Building 8 is, in my opinion, not one of the optimal view buildings. As you can see from the map provided by echino, it is tucked into a corner of the original property near the parking lot. Buildings 6, 7, and 8 are much less desirable than Buildings 1-5, which I would rate highest in terms of location.


----------



## pinetree1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Does anyone know why some Pinon Point studio units can sleep 4 guests and some studios can only sleep 2 guests. I am trying to book a few days for Thanksgiving week. The additional information screen does not provides any detail. Thanks.


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 9, 2018)

Were buildings 15-21 (in blue in Echino's map) built as a phase 2 compared to the other buildings?
I see from Google Earth that they (as well as bldg 14)are at lower elevation than bldgs 1-12. Bldg 14  is mostly below street grade.  Anything to be aware of for units in bldgs 15-21?  They appear to have some western look-out on other neighborhoods and scrub-bush areas.  I'm not looking for best view. Just don't want to be on the busiest thoroughfare 

I should be in Sedona for a day trip at month's end to do a quick reconnoiter, but would appreciate owners' insights.  Thanks much!


----------



## Pathways (Sep 9, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> Were buildings 15-21 (in blue in Echino's map) built as a phase 2 compared to the other buildings?
> I see from Google Earth that they (as well as bldg 14)are at lower elevation than bldgs 1-12. Bldg 14  is mostly below street grade.  Anything to be aware of for units in bldgs 15-21?  They appear to have some western look-out on other neighborhoods and scrub-bush areas.



Yes, they are phase 2.  As with phase 1, some have 'not so great' views.

+'s - parking is easier, very little competition. Separate grill and fire pit, at the end of the cul-de-sac. 

 -'s - can be a long walk, (especially after dark) to the pool/clubhouse/lobby


----------

